# Elektroblock EBL99



## ajd61 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi, I need to replace the glass fuse in the EBL 99 in my Hymer, but I can't read the writing on it to work out the rating etc. Can anyone help with this?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I think it is 30a,but if you email schaudt they will reply promptly,almost as fast as this site!!


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

To help identify the fuse what is not working?

In the members download section there is a copy of the manual for your unit with all the values indicated and positions, together with a host of other very useful info


Maybe you should consider becoming a full member, it's only a tenner and you will soon recover that amount with the discounts etc available to full members, never mind the other info available to members

Chris


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If it is a glass fuse then it will be nothing like 30A, those are the 12V output fuses.

I have a sinking feeling that the switch mode power supply has failed and taken out the 240V input fuse.

As advised, shell out a tenner to join MHF and all will be revealed.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If its the glass fuse on the charger side. I seem to think it is a 2.5A but cant remember if its a T or a F.

If that fuse is blowing there will be a fault on the charger board, look for burned components or dry joints.


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Jezport,

Not sure about a glass fuse, my ELB99 has not got a glass fuse. I have attached the manual which should help, see the front panel section 3 or the circuit diagram page 11.

Terry.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

They all have a glass fuse,

See the circuit diagram for the LAS1218-3 (charger) L1 goes to a fuse, but Schaudt have not printed its value on the diagram.

Unfortunatly when this fuse has blown it means that your EBL needs a new charger board 9 out of 10 times. It also means your wallet will lose a lot of weight :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The value is printed on the front of the unit.

It is 3.15A(T).

If it has failed catastrophically, ie all blackened inside, then I would not replace it as you could cause more damage.

Send it back to Schaudt in Germany, for repair/replacement.

It will costalota.

If under guarantee thenbreathe a sigh of relief!

PS 

I investigated setting up a repair service on the module but found that it would be hopelessly uneconomic due to the complexity of the circuitry.


----------



## Candgjones (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi, just come across this thread, and hope for a reply.
I am trying to locate this glass fuse in the Elektroblock ebl99 to see if it needs changing, but I can't see it in the box.
Where exactly is this fuse located?
Thanks


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Candgjones said:


> Hi, just come across this thread, and hope for a reply.
> I am trying to locate this glass fuse in the Elektroblock ebl99 to see if it needs changing, but I can't see it in the box.
> Where exactly is this fuse located?
> Thanks


The fuse is inside the EBL and on he charger board. It would be unlikely that this fuse would blow for no reason.


----------



## diverjgt (Apr 1, 2012)

*Ebl 99 B Charger Unit*

I put a new glass fuse in mine today ... didnt fix it!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes the fuse supplies the switch mode power supply, if the fuse has gone.... It indicates that the triacs have gone with the capacitors, as already indicated fuses don't go for no reason.... Best to send it back to ebl at a cost of around £150.00.... One thing these power units do not like is being connected to a generator and it runs out of fuel or connecting the power unit to a generator and then starting it!


----------

